# Who has the largest? Post a picture!



## mschemmy (Apr 26, 2010)

Post your pictures of your largest T.  Who has the largest?  I tried to search for a thread like this and could not find one.  I just got an LP mainly because I am so interested in how big they get.  I have some time before mine reaches any significant size.  Anyone got a T over 9 or 10 inches?  Let see it!:worship:


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 26, 2010)

mschemmy said:


> I tried to search for a thread like this and could not find one.


Just searched for "largest tarantulas" on the site:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=13456&highlight=largest+tarantulas

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=142549&highlight=largest+tarantulas

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=108282&highlight=largest+tarantulas

Oh yea, and look for Robc's T. blondi, Zilla, on here.  She's huge.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the largest T. blondie.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 26, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I have the largest T. blondie.


Oh yea I forgot!  I remember seeing the vid!  He was too big for rubbermaids!


----------



## JC (Apr 26, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I have the largest T. blondie.


I believe you, but it is spelt T._blondi._


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 26, 2010)

JC said:


> I believe you, but it is spelt T._blondi._


Not mine...

Guess I'll have to post the video, huh?

EDIT:  Actually, you're right.  I spelled it 'blondi' in the other thread too.

Oops!


----------



## Falk (Apr 26, 2010)

Would be fun to know who has the biggest _Grammostola pulchra_ my last exuvium mesasured 6.88"


----------



## hlb118 (Apr 26, 2010)

I may have a giant G. Rosea...

I'll have to get a comparison photo with the other G. Rosea females next to her, after work of course. She's huge and VERY defensive. Almost got my finger last night. Was only clearing her water dish...

Anyone else have a larger G Rosea? If so, how big? Would like to compare with mine.

Didn't quite sound right...


----------



## bholmes (Apr 26, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Not mine...
> 
> Guess I'll have to post the video, huh?
> 
> ...


Yes please post the video if you can.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 26, 2010)

It's not an actual spider...


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 26, 2010)

I do have the largest T here.
We did have another thread with the same name a few months ago.....I won hands down with my AF Lp.
Joe is right BTW.....T's are not spiders (T.blondi being a tarantula)
It will probably open a can of worms but I think that such a discussion is good for the hobby and also any new people we have here.


----------



## Shell (Apr 26, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Joe is right BTW.....T's are not spiders (T.blondi being a tarantula.


Also not what Joe was actually talking about.

At this point Joe, you should likely link the vid lol Looks like a lot of people never saw it the first time.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 26, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> I do have the largest T here.
> We did have another thread with the same name a few months ago.....I won hands down with my AF Lp.
> Joe is right BTW.....T's are not spiders (T.blondi being a tarantula)
> It will probably open a can of worms but I think that such a discussion is good for the hobby and also any new people we have here.



Har har, Paul.

Tarantulas and True Spiders split at Family (they share the Order Araneae).

Animals belonging to the Order Araneae are spiders.

Thus, tarantulas *are* spiders.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 26, 2010)

My mistake....I will just edit that out and hope nobody notices I thought all people here did not know that T's were in fact,not spiders.....lol


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 26, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> I do have the largest T here.
> We did have another thread with the same name a few months ago.....I won hands down with my AF Lp.


right. i've still yet to see anyone who has one larger than Fran's blondi. on a scale, with a ruler, whatever. 

his was a MONSTER.


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 26, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> I do have the largest T here.
> We did have another thread with the same name a few months ago.....I won hands down with my AF Lp.
> Joe is right BTW.....T's are not spiders (T.blondi being a tarantula)
> It will probably open a can of worms but I think that such a discussion is good for the hobby and also any new people we have here.


Joe was talking about the satirical video he posted in which the "blondi" was his son. Though I see your statement about tarantulas not being spiders as incorrect. They are considered spiders (order: Araneae), but within the suborder Mygalomorphae. This suborder includes what we typically refer to as the "ancient spiders" including the funnel web, trapdoors, tarantulas, etc. If you mean to say Araneomorphae are the only "spiders" then I'd like to hear your arguments for that claim. (Of course in a different thread since this is definitely not the intended purpose of the original post).


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 26, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Har har, Paul.
> 
> Tarantulas and True Spiders split at Family (they share the Order Araneae).
> 
> ...


Good....
Atually mate...they are not.
You next.
I had this argument on the BTS and on Arachnophiles and they tore me a new one.
Joe....I can assure you that you are 100% wrong but please keep this up.
Be lots of fun here.....you against the UK spider world


----------



## Fran (Apr 26, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> I do have the largest T here.
> We did have another thread with the same name a few months ago.....I won hands down with my AF Lp.
> Joe is right BTW.....T's are not spiders (T.blondi being a tarantula)
> It will probably open a can of worms but I think that such a discussion is good for the hobby and also any new people we have here.


My blondis are bigger


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 26, 2010)

Fran said:


> My blondis are bigger


Lets see proof and a picture then Fran


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 26, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> Joe was talking about the satirical video he posted in which the "blondi" was his son. Though I see your statement about tarantulas not being spiders as incorrect. They are considered spiders (order: Araneae), but within the suborder Mygalomorphae. This suborder includes what we typically refer to as the "ancient spiders" including the funnel web, trapdoors, tarantulas, etc. If you mean to say Araneomorphae are the only "spiders" then I'd like to hear your arguments for that claim. (Of course in a different thread since this is definitely not the intended purpose of the original post).


It has gone beyond that now


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 26, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Lets see proof and a picture then Fran


go for it Fran  my fav is the one of the dead female on the mat with the tape ruler.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 26, 2010)

This is boring now.......
What do I win.
Paul


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 26, 2010)

More recent


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 26, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Good....
> Atually mate...they are not.
> You next.
> I had this argument on the BTS and on Arachnophiles and they tore me a new one.
> ...


Paul, can you not admit when you are wrong? We all make mistakes sometimes, its ok. I make mistakes all the time. I sometimes find that things I always thought were correct, are actually not.

For example, I embarrasingly enough didnt know that tarantulas are actually spiders. I have always been misinformed that Ts are not considered spiders. 

See,* I admit that I was wrong and take it as a learning experience.*


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 26, 2010)

nice beautiful huge lassie but not anywhere close to 11"


----------



## Fran (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Widow 

As soon as I get home ill show you a Blondi with OVER 5" body lenght and a solid 11" leg span. Female.

Actually the one gravid that I have might even bigger than that parahybana too


----------



## Fran (Apr 26, 2010)

I have better ones, but there you go 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1524028#post1524028


----------



## mschemmy (Apr 26, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> More recent


Awesome T!  She (I think, right?) seems like a sweetheart.  Has she always been like that?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 26, 2010)

Without a doubt, Paul Fleming has the largest spid on Arachnoboards.


----------



## Fran (Apr 26, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Without a doubt, Paul Fleming has the largest spid on Arachnoboards.


----------



## JC (Apr 26, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Joe is right BTW.....T's are not spiders (T.blondi being a tarantula)



Hmm... to sig or not to sig, that is the question.


----------



## Fran (Apr 26, 2010)

Heh, actually "T's" are not tarantulas. The only real tarantula is the 
Lycosa tarantula. The name was  given for the region of "Tarento".


----------



## JC (Apr 26, 2010)

Fran said:


> Heh, actually "T's" are not tarantulas. The only real tarantula is the
> Lycosa tarantula. The name was  given for the region of "Tarento".


Yes, I know. He didn't say  "Ts" were not tarantulas, he said they were not _spiders_. A statement incorrect for either Lycosa tarantula or the theraphosidae family.


----------



## Endagr8 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fran said:


> Heh, actually "T's" are not tarantulas. The only real tarantula is the
> Lycosa tarantula.


I have ~60 theraphosids that beg to differ.


----------



## Terry D (Apr 26, 2010)

*Fran's was a monster!*

Hey y'all, No joke. Fran's big female was a monster! Fran, while you're at it, show 'em your big smithi girl. I'm betting that one would win hands down in proportionately stockiest class. He knows how to grow 'em-that's one thing for certain. :worship:

I've got some recent ones taken of my big girl but.........since I'm a stupendously cyber-illiterate moron and very tired at this time, I'll get around to that chore later.

Terry


----------



## Scorpendra (Apr 26, 2010)

If we're talking taxonomically, Ts are in the spider order. But if we're going by whatever leads us to call Araneomorphs "true spiders", then I suppose they're technically not. What would a good analogy be? Capybaras being rodents?

My blondi is still a little thing


----------



## Venom (Apr 26, 2010)

*Fran...that is truly huge...but*

Philth has one of the most enormous T. blondi specimens I've ever seen. It even made it to documentary television on History Channel's  "Monster Quest: Monster Arachnids!" (a show I worked on,  btw!  )


----------



## Fran (Apr 26, 2010)

So far this is the biggest I have ever seen

She got a little bit bigger than this, check the body lenght, (5")

PS: SORRY PAUL FLEMING


----------



## Fran (Apr 26, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> I have ~60 theraphosids that beg to differ.


Well, they if they talk to you they might not be tarantulas, but I want one of those.


----------



## Fran (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Venom (Apr 26, 2010)

Fran, what did you FEED that thing?? Yikes!


----------



## Scoolman (Apr 26, 2010)

*G pulchra*






Owned by Wayne Shirely. Some day I hope mine will be this big.


----------



## Scoolman (Apr 27, 2010)

Fran said:


> Heh, actually "T's" are not tarantulas. The only real tarantula is the
> Lycosa tarantula. The name was  given for the region of "Tarento".


Fran is correct. The term "tarantula" has been generically applied to the therasphosidae for so long no one agues the point any more.


----------



## JimM (Apr 27, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Har har, Paul.
> 
> Thus, tarantulas *are* spiders.


I don't know about you, but I'm tired of correcting people on this matter.
This should be a giant bold header at the top of this forum.


----------



## JimM (Apr 27, 2010)

Venom said:


> Philth has one of the most enormous T. blondi specimens I've ever seen. It even made it to documentary television on History Channel's  "Monster Quest: Monster Arachnids!" (a show I worked on,  btw!  )


That's one silly show I'm sorry to say, no offense to you and the good work that I'm sure you did for them.

They can't go and look for a 16" tarantula, which would be unprecidented and amazing were they to find one...no they have to go and look for a 5 foot Tarantula. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Same thing with the octopus episide. Do they go and search for a 30 footer which would be astounding as it s? No they look for a 200 footer.

Silly program, and a shame because it has so much potential.


----------



## Scoolman (Apr 27, 2010)

JimM said:


> I don't know about you, but I'm tired of correcting people on this matter.
> This should be a giant bold header at the top of this forum.


Very true. All theraphosidae are spiders.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 27, 2010)

So whats it gonna be Joe?! Are we gonna see that 10 foot tall blondi of yours or not?! :}


----------



## mschemmy (Apr 27, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> Owned by Wayne Shirely. Some day I hope mine will be this big.


Very nice!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## robd (Apr 27, 2010)

Very thick legged. Nice.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

I ADMIT I WAS WRONG ABOUT A TARANTULA NOT BEING A SPIDER.......
There we go.
paul

What I should have said was that a tarantula is not an insect but there you go,my big mistake which I admit I made here on this forum.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 27, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Fran, while you're at it, show 'em your big smithi girl. I'm betting that one would win hands down in proportionately stockiest class. He knows how to grow 'em-that's one thing for certain. :worship:
> 
> Terry


Yeah Fran, why don't you tell 'em who you got that huge smithi *from*. 



Marvin said:


> So whats it gonna be Joe?! Are we gonna see that 10 foot tall blondi of yours or not?! :}


The blondi is only 4', but sure. 

[YOUTUBE]suhkzmJ0dVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey!
haha, I have said it!

This gorgeous T was sent to me by  Joe 

Now shes a big thicker, she eats A LOT!!!!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 27, 2010)

that blondi is bigger than fran's tricep.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Apr 27, 2010)

^ that comment made my day


----------



## Marvin (Apr 27, 2010)

Roflmao joe!!!! :d:d


----------



## JimM (Apr 27, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> I ADMIT I WAS WRONG ABOUT A TARANTULA NOT BEING A SPIDER.......
> There we go.
> paul
> 
> What I should have said was that a tarantula is not an insect but there you go,my big mistake which I admit I made here on this forum.


That wasn't about you personally Paul, it just seems we have to revisit that
subject time and time again here...but what else is new eh?


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

JimM said:


> That wasn't about you personally Paul, it just seems we have to revisit that
> subject time and time again here...but what else is new eh?


aaah shuuut uppp Jiiim....


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

Still say it's a close one Fran 
I don't know what it is about blondi's ,may just be the skinny legs and huge,fat bodies but I can't put my finger on it 
How they get around still amazes me


----------



## JC (Apr 27, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> the blondi is only 4', but sure. :d


lmao!!!...


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Still say it's a close one Fran


Sorry to burst your bubble man , but that Parahybana is not even close to the Blondi. She might have 10" leg span...but thats about it


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

Fran said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble man , but that Parahybana is not even close to the Blondi. She might have 10" leg span...but thats about it


A 10" LS is better than having a huge body with 8 match sticks coming from the sides 
At least mine looks like a normal spider......hope you notice I did call it a "spider"....lol
Nice try though buddy


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> A 10" LS is better than having a huge body with 8 match sticks coming from the sides
> At least mine looks like a normal spider......hope you notice I did call it a "spider"....lol
> Nice try though buddy


We are talking about size, not looks


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok......yours may be a fatter,uglier spider but my one is prettier and most importantly.....looks a lot bigger and that is because it is,a lot bigger


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Ok......yours may be a fatter,uglier spider but my one is prettier and most importantly.....looks a lot bigger and that is because it is,a lot bigger


Ahaha, put a ruller, if not, zip it


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 27, 2010)

jeez flemming. it's not something to argue about. post a few ruler pics and boop we all have the answer.  the fact you can only post goofy angle and weird perspective pics, and your spider STILL DOESN'T LOOK AS BIG can only lead me to think you actually know what everyone else already knows

fran's > flemming's


i think fran's is the largest spider i have ever seen a ruler pic of. that is a beast and a half!


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> jeez flemming. it's not something to argue about. post a few ruler pics and boop we all have the answer.  the fact you can only post goofy angle and weird perspective pics, and your spider STILL DOESN'T LOOK AS BIG can only lead me to think you actually know what everyone else already knows
> 
> fran's > flemming's
> 
> ...


Let me hear an Amen for caco...

I mean who cares,  Is just that you need a ruller . This thread is about size.


----------



## barabootom (Apr 27, 2010)

I've never seen a parahybana that can compare to the body size of Fran's Blondi.  I'm amazed that blondi can move at all.  She does have short legs compared to her mass.  Fran, do you stick food right in her fangs?  I can't imagine her moving too fast to catch much.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 27, 2010)

> Defeat should never be a source of discouragement, but rather a fresh stimulus.
> ~Bishop Robert South



Don't take it so hard Paul, it's ok to be 2nd best. ;P

I don't have any T's over maybe 7" so i'm just a tourist here.


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

barabootom said:


> I've never seen a parahybana that can compare to the body size of Fran's Blondi.  I'm amazed that blondi can move at all.  She does have short legs compared to her mass.  Fran, do you stick food right in it's fangs?  I can't imagine her moving too fast to catch much.


She used to eat a lot, allways acting like if she didnt eat in years.
Got really well acclimated,nice temps...
Actually with the legs spread it does  appears weird,besides, in the pic of the leg spread she was 6 hours dead,and really, she lost quite a lot of girth.
I never extremely spread the legs,they were spread, but not tight.
In  the other pics you could see the thickness of her normall standing legs.
Huge body lenght, and really heavy.


----------



## barabootom (Apr 27, 2010)

Fran said:


> She used to eat a lot, allways acting like if she didnt eat in years.
> Got really well acclimated,nice temps...
> Actually with the legs spread it does  appears weird, but in the first pic you could see the thickness of her normall standing legs.
> Huge body lenght, and really heavy.


I bet she has lot's of growing to do yet.  You may have a record maker someday.  Have you ever weighed her?


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

barabootom said:


> I bet she has lot's of growing to do yet.  You may have a record maker someday.  Have you ever weighed her?


I updated the post too late 
She died  I sent her to freeze dry


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 27, 2010)

She's dead, so I don't think she'll be growing much more. :}

Oops - Fran beat me to it.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm bored now.
Start another good thread Fran.
ps. I don't handle anything any more so refuse to disturb any of my animals for measuring purpose ,sorry guys plus they might bite me.....lol
I have seen the light and I am really glad to still be alive.
Not doing anything like that again.
Fran knows what I mean BTW......LOL


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 27, 2010)

of course. put up or shut up = done with thread, no ruler pic posted

=P


----------



## barabootom (Apr 27, 2010)

Fran said:


> I updated the post too late
> She died  I sent her to freeze dry


Sorry to hear that Fran.  With an abdomen that size freeze drying would be the only way to properly preserve her.


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> I'm bored now.
> Start another good thread Fran.
> ps. I don't handle anything any more so refuse to disturb any of my animals for measuring purpose ,sorry guys plus they might bite me.....lol
> I have seen the light and I am really glad to still be alive.
> Fran knows what I mean BTW......LOL


Wait for a molt. there you go
PS: Not really


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

Fran said:


> Wait for a molt. there you go
> PS: Not really


Tailing an Lq,handling an Androc,handling a funnel web,handling pokies plus all the other T's.......that's enough for one life time.
The only one I have not done is the hahni and there is no chance of that happening


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 27, 2010)

good GODS

stop talking and start posting ruler pics!

you have totally screwed up this thread, the least you could do is post a freaking ruler pic to make up for it a little bit


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 27, 2010)

those LPs have bad venom.

really though, it wouldn't be that hard to lay a ruler in the enclosure and just wait. LPs are active enough. well, you're not going to do it anyway, but it was just a thought.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 27, 2010)

Or get a measuring square...or whatever they're called. :}

Something like in the smithi pic Fran posted.


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 27, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Or get a measuring square...or whatever they're called. :}
> 
> Something like in the smithi pic Fran posted.


an even better idea! :clap: look at all these fantastic and easy ideas...


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry guys but no.
Handling and disturbing any animal is not going to happen any more......sorry.
Ok then.....Fran wins.
My Lp is in fact only 3 inches long ,I exaggerated and I have never actually handled any animal .
I have been sussed out.


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Widowman10 said:


> those LPs have bad venom.




Anyways, my biggest T is maybe 6 inches. So Im just here to see some biggies. Fran, awesome blondi man. Too bad she died. Thats seriously the biggest T I have ever seen.


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks! 
I got another one on the running 
shes around 10"


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

Ah....so your huge spider is dead and mine is still alive :?
I may just have one more handling shot left in me.
Let's see what I can do.
Did you guys honestly think I was worried about handling an 11 inch Lp ......again.


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Ah....so your huge spider is dead and mine is still alive :?
> I may just have one more handling shot left in me.
> Let's see what I can do.
> Did you guys honestly think I was worried about handling an 11 inch Lp ......again.


Any of my blondis is bigger than your parahybana, ill get some measurments when i get home


----------



## Xian (Apr 27, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> sorry guys but no.
> Handling and disturbing any animal is not going to happen any more......sorry.





paul fleming said:


> Did you guys honestly think I was worried about handling an 11 inch Lp ......again.


What?????????


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

Xian said:


> What?????????


I was only joking with Fran.
I will not be doing any more handling......on  my 8th life so best leave it at that......plus I do not think it is fair on my animals.
Paul
ps....think my baby scorps brought it over to me......finally.


----------



## JC (Apr 27, 2010)

Xian said:


> What?????????


With each post that Paul makes, I die a little more inside...


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

JC said:


> With each post that Paul makes, I die a little more inside...


hahaahah 
that made me laugh outloud, and im at work


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't think I have posted a new handling pic for a few months and I was posting them every other week......check if you like.
Just certain about it now.
In fact,no more pics from me......unless I need Joe's help of course with my spiders and then I will ask Joe directly.
If you want to see my future hahni films,you will have to tune into  *The Venom List*


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Don't think I have posted a new handling pic for a few months and I was posting them every other week......check if you like.
> Just certain about it now.
> In fact,no more pics from me......unless I need Joe's help of course with my spiders and then I will ask Joe directly.
> If you want to see my future hahni films,you will have to tune into  *The Venom List*


Ill be sure to bann you there, since im a mod  

....jk


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 27, 2010)

Do your best mate 
You have already seen my posts there anyway Fran.
Just go through the hahni,Lq,Androc and L.laeta posts.......won't be that  hard 
I did post a pic of me tailing an Lq but it was deleted........you must know about that ?


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 27, 2010)

since this thread is just plain violated i don't feel bad posting w/o pics =P


paul, no one cares what you held. all we care about is a stupid ruler picture next to your stupid Lp.  the only ppl that are impressed by the dumb stuff you held are... well, impressed by the sun coming up every day.  and i don't mean in a deep seated physics and philosophical appreciation either, big guy 


oh yeah, i think i'm on his ignore list.  someone want to quote this?


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 27, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> since this thread is just plain violated i don't feel bad posting w/o pics =P
> 
> 
> paul, no one cares what you held. all we care about is a stupid ruler picture next to your stupid Lp.  the only ppl that are impressed by the dumb stuff you held are... well, impressed by the sun coming up every day.  and i don't mean in a deep seated physics and philosophical appreciation either, big guy
> ...


Nah            .


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Nah            .


hahahaha 
...OF COURSE, JOE...


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 27, 2010)

JC said:


> With each post that Paul makes, I die a little more inside...





Fran said:


> hahaahah
> that made me laugh outloud, and im at work


Made me chuckle, too.


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 27, 2010)

JC said:


> With each post that Paul makes, I die a little more inside...


Lol. Thats going in my sig. *No offence paul, *that was just funny.


----------



## gumby (Apr 27, 2010)

JC said:


> With each post that Paul makes, I die a little more inside...


That is why I put him on my ignore lista few weeks ago. Now if everyone would just syop quoting hing him . No I have to admit I almost unignored him so I could read this thread so thank you for quoting him this time.


----------

